# please id this plant..



## Ceiji (Aug 5, 2010)

i got this plant as a hitchhiker with an order. it stayed small, about 3 to 4" in my low light no co2 tank for almost 6 months. i replanted these into my hi light co2 injected tank and it just shot up to about 16 to 17" height in about 3 months. below are its pictures in its current growth.



















also it sends stalks to the surface and the flowers pics are below.



















This is one of the pictures i took when it was small..










i want to say it is some form of sword, but am very poor at ID'ing plants.. any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is the genus _Aponogeton_, but I don't know the species. It appears to have leaves without wavy edges, which is unusual. Has it produced any floating leaves?


----------



## Ceiji (Aug 5, 2010)

my tank is a 75gallon.. so it needs to grow a few more inches for the leaves to reach the surface.. till now only the flower stalks have reached the surface..


----------



## Ceiji (Aug 5, 2010)

doesnt Aponogetons have bulbs? I mean dont they grow out of tubers? i may be wrong.. 

anyways, this does not have any bulbs.. they have only roots.. healthy bunch of roots..


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, they do have a bulb, but maybe you got a very small plant or two as hitchhikers. There is no other plant genus that has flowers like that. It has to be an Aponogeton.


----------



## Ceiji (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks for that info.. i'll put couple of them on the weekend and check them.. i'll post the pics.. thanks again..


----------

